# Similar but not the same as BSPs thread ....



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dyslexic I guess..... Meant to say similar to but not the same as .... "*SBP*"s thread .....

I know its getting toward summer so like humans the fish go deeper for relief from the heat. So since we are now land lubbers again since comming over here mid last year (no boat and nor do I want one whilst here), are there any shore based fishing spots about the UAE for getting a feed ....... or at least having a "go" ... :confused2: ...getaway ...

Happy to join up with other similar minded folk to do the same !


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Dyslexic I guess..... Meant to say similar to but not the same as .... "*SBP*"s thread .....
> 
> I know its getting toward summer so like humans the fish go deeper for relief from the heat. So since we are now land lubbers again since comming over here mid last year (no boat and nor do I want one whilst here), are there any shore based fishing spots about the UAE for getting a feed ....... or at least having a "go" ... :confused2: ...getaway ...
> 
> Happy to join up with other similar minded folk to do the same !


Dont know the answer to your question, but would like to know the answer as well.
Dont mind the fishing caper myself, but not sure about the esky full of tinnies over here. would have to be discreet,


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Dont know the answer to your question, but would like to know the answer as well.
> Dont mind the fishing caper myself, but not sure about the esky full of tinnies over here. would have to be discreet,


Thats more than just being descrete and more than just a challenge .... not a prude at all and happy to have an ale or two but I don't drink'n drive in this country !!!!:

As far as fishing goes ...... any where any time ....... D


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Thats more than just being descrete and more than just a challenge .... not a prude at all and happy to have an ale or two but I don't drink drive in this country !!!!


Thats what taxi;s and non drinking mates are made for


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It has been on here before, you can go beach fishing, but need some type of licence,surprise huh??

Do search as Elphaba did say where you can fish and where to get the licence.

Don't worry tafenhappy, it isn't catching


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Thats what taxi;s and non drinking mates are made for


..............:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> It has been on here before, you can go beach fishing, but need some type of licence,surprise huh??
> 
> Do search as Elphaba did say where you can fish and where to get the licence.
> 
> *Don't worry tafenhappy, it isn't catching*


Not quite with you ???


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

the dyslexia

BSP


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

like ... tafenhappy !!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> It has been on here before, you can go beach fishing, but need some type of licence,surprise huh??
> 
> Do search as Elphaba did say where you can fish and where to get the licence.
> 
> Don't worry tafenhappy, it isn't catching


It's ok I have lots of licences including a fishing licence, you can get them at service stations, or you used to be able to.
No different to back home, licence for this licence for that. 
In Aus its called revenue collection, no different anywhere else in the world I guess.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> It's ok I have lots of licences including a fishing licence, you can get them at service stations, or you used to be able to.
> No different to back home, licence for this licence for that.
> In Aus its called revenue collection, no different anywhere else in the world I guess.


Maybe if you come from NSW or VIC but good old QLD no licence req'd .....

H'mm a licence hey .... again is that the diferenciation between being an expat and a local ???


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> It's ok I have lots of licences including a fishing licence, you can get them at service stations, or you used to be able to.
> No different to back home, licence for this licence for that.
> In Aus its called revenue collection, no different anywhere else in the world I guess.


So Stew .... what ... you have to have a fishing licence and if thats the case your saying from the servo ?.....:confused2: ... got to be jokin' .... thats like havin' Kevin Crudd here in the UAE !!!


----------

